# Westside Lowriders 2012 Picnic July 21



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

July 21st

New location...
FOP Lodge in Joyce Park
180 Joe Nuxhall Way
Hamilton, Ohio 45014
Admission $5 a car

Picnic time 10am-6pm
Complementary food and drink from 11:30am-3:00pm or untill supplies last.
Car hop @3pm
Music by dj red
Hydraulic pumps and wheel raffle wheels donated by Hamilton Trade Center
Host hotel Courtyard by the Marriot
1 Riverfront Plaza
Rooms $99 if reserved before 6/29


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Oh oh Il be there lol


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

cant wait


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bambalam (Sep 10, 2010)

TtT


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

To far of a drive I can't make it lol


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

bump


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Pink you do live in the sticks


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mrhardline (Apr 3, 2005)

1sexytre said:


> Pink you do live in the sticks


Did u just say pinky and "sticks" in the same sentence


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> To far of a drive I can't make it lol


Don't forget to pick us up.....LOL


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Will be there as always..... and as always would like to see some cruising take place! :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

I heard Pinky is changing the color of his car to a copper patina hue! Kind like the STATUE of Liberty! HEHE


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Westside Mint 76 said:


> I heard Pinky is changing the color of his car to a copper patina hue! Kind like the STATUE of Liberty! HEHE


Every now and then you just have to statue lol.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

i'll be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

PICNIC should be real good this year. Real nice venue,


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Bumpty bump!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Good meeting u guys a we deff gonna try to make it down for this and chop it up more.

lookin good on the switch guys it was worth sneakin n the pit everyday lol.

ttt


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Azteca chicago will try to make it this year heard its a real good time.


----------



## MR.859 (Aug 25, 2009)

IM COMIN NAKED..RIDIN IN ON A CAMEL.N A BOOM BOX,CASE OF BEER IM GOOOOOODDDDDDDDDD......LOL..


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

MR.859 said:


> IM COMIN NAKED..RIDIN IN ON A CAMEL.N A BOOM BOX,CASE OF BEER IM GOOOOOODDDDDDDDDD......LOL..


Like thats not been done before....


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

STREET DREAMZ will be in the house homie


----------



## bambalam (Sep 10, 2010)

CURBSIDEimagery said:


>



Nice pics bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

MR.859 said:


> IM COMIN NAKED..RIDIN IN ON A CAMEL.N A BOOM BOX,CASE OF BEER IM GOOOOOODDDDDDDDDD......LOL..


Sweet Il bring the popcorn lol


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

can't wait for the picnic its always a good time


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## MR.859 (Aug 25, 2009)

GOOD KUZ IM HOOOOOONGRY...LOL..


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Word


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Just striking conversation. Who's bringing some hoppers ?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Here's what westside has to offer for Alittle bumper action fun


----------



## MR.859 (Aug 25, 2009)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Here's what westside has to offer for Alittle bumper action fun


WOW...DO THOZE CARS REALLY TAG BUMPER LIKE THAT????LOL..IN ALL MY YEAR OF LOWRIDING.IVE NEVER SEEN SUCH A THING...MUST B MAJIC..
CANT WAIT FOR THIS [email protected]...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

bambalam said:


> Nice pics bro. :thumbsup:


Thanks homie ... It's yinz that deserve ALL the credit!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

STREET DREAMZ will be in the house homiez


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

You won't be disapointed


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Been wanting to make this show the last 2 yrs. Just doesn't work out. 

I WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR W MY CAR!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

rivman said:


> Been wanting to make this show the last 2 yrs. Just doesn't work out.
> 
> I WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR W MY CAR!


Looking forward to it homie


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Yea man, same here. Always have a great time @ Casper n BBB. 

I figure this will just be an extension of them shows.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yep


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Comin to party hard


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

STL_PETEY_G said:


> Comin to party hard


Your coming to the right place because we likes to Party!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yes sir ,that's kinda what were known for ...and our fantastic hoppers lol


----------



## MR87LS (Jan 5, 2011)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Just striking conversation. Who's bringing some hoppers ?


As long as you leave the Pink , and Black Betty at home lol


----------



## MR87LS (Jan 5, 2011)

matdogg said:


> Your coming to the right place because we likes to Party!!!!!


Matt you been workn on dem dance moves ...lmao


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

MR87LS said:


> As long as you leave the Pink , and Black Betty at home lol


Oh for sure lol


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

cant wait its the one show a year i always make


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

So dam excited we get to attend the WESTSIDE picnic this year due to Outta Control change their show date her in MichiganPinky you have Hotel info if so shoot me a PM. Also we doing it Big this year in Saginaw for all the Hopper lovers with huge cash prizes Labor Day weekend. Come get that Cheddar Partner:fool2:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Good to hear homie ,,Il get that info to u


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

pinky.. Any plans or feelings about trying to maybe get a cruise together after the show?


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm trien to get a few of us down there..I'm def bringen the single lincoln an the 63 done got truck an trailor just to come kick it wit y'all..got the lincoln swingen..had one bad fucken batt..just happened to be the one my switches ran of off ...haven't touched the 63 but I'm worken on new lower arms so I can fit some bigboycoils in it  prob won't have time an money to get the rear higher but I just wanna tag bumper damn it so hopefully new front coils will atleast get it taggen bumper for once ...but ill def see u guys there an hopefully a few more from byb will make it


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Hell yeah homie


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Cruise :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah we got a meeting Wednesday,,I'm gona bring up a cruise for the picnic. Il keep ya posted


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

And Budget Inn for me :roflmao: the crack heads and Beer 30 next door to it makes me feel right at home


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

bump


----------



## LIL EMER (Dec 13, 2009)

*Good time*

youtime you know I'm not missin this one homie.


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ttmft


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> And Budget Inn for me :roflmao: the crack heads and Beer 30 next door to it makes me feel right at home


. :h5:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

low4life.toyo said:


> So dam excited we get to attend the WESTSIDE picnic this year due to Outta Control change their show date her in MichiganPinky you have Hotel info if so shoot me a PM. Also we doing it Big this year in Saginaw for all the Hopper lovers with huge cash prizes Labor Day weekend. Come get that Cheddar Partner:fool2:


July 21st

New location...
FOP Lodge in Joyce Park
180 Joe Nuxhall Way
Hamilton, Ohio 45014
Admission $5 a car

Picnic time 10am-6pm
Complementary food and drink from 11:30am-3:00pm or untill supplies last.
Car hop @3pm
Music by dj red
Hydraulic pumps and wheel raffle wheels donated by Hamilton Trade Center
Host hotel Courtyard by the Marriot
1 Riverfront Plaza
Rooms $99 if reserved before 6/29 ​


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

stinking lincoln said:


> And Budget Inn for me :roflmao: the crack heads and Beer 30 next door to it makes me feel right at home


I think they cook meth on-site!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Sweet


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Westside Mint 76 said:


> I think they cook meth on-site!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Working on a cruise ,,Il keep everyone posted


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Working on a cruise ,,Il keep everyone posted


Post info if its goin down!!!!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

maniak2005 said:


> Post info if its goin down!!!!


I will for sure


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Working on a cruise ,,Il keep everyone posted


Hope it works out. Been coming to the picnic for several years now. Always a great time. But always thought a cruise would make it that much better.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

LowIndyd said:


> Hope it works out. Been coming to the picnic for several years now. Always a great time. But always thought a cruise would make it that much better.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yep us to lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Get back to work fool


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Where the hoppers at. Let's do this.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Hmmm


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Pink we going to have a cruise


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

We coming all the way from the nap to whip and dip on some fools


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Were working on a cruise. Il keep ya posted


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

ttt cant wait gonna be a blast cant wait to see everyone new and old faces


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

cant wait, been fun last couple years we've gone, but would be nice to meet and hang with some of you fools...... So like me and my buddys talked bout last year while we were there, we should wear Hello my name is stickers with our Layitlow screen names so we know who is who, cause Im not walkin up to strangers like hey you on L.I.L haha 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

regallowlow187 said:


> cant wait, been fun last couple years we've gone, but would be nice to meet and hang with some of you fools...... So like me and my buddys talked bout last year while we were there, we should wear Hello my name is stickers with our Layitlow screen names so we know who is who, cause Im not walkin up to strangers like hey you on L.I.L haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT with WSP! (With a cruise especially ):x:


----------



## MR87LS (Jan 5, 2011)

What up Pink if are cruising let me know so I can steal a gas pump on the way


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Word lol


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

next meeting will be soon the cruise is a hot topic and will be discussed


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yes sir


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

R we there yet


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

It will be here before we know it lol


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Goodtimes gona rep at our picnic this year ??


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Want some input. Trying to decide Friday night or Saturday night for the cruise in. ???


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Sat night would be the best I think for the people who aren't comin in town till sat


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Cool


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> Sat night would be the best I think for the people who aren't comin in town till sat


:yes:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


stinking lincoln said:


> Sat night would be the best I think for the people who aren't comin in town till sat


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

What's up my brotha


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Word


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up westside just stopping by to show some love.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Enjoying this weather ,can't wait for the picnic


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

http://gaugemagazine.com/article/westside-lowriders-picnic-2011-1333139090/ Coverage from last year.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

We are gona be doing a cruise on Saturday after the show ,details coming soon


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Pinky Bitches said:


> We are gona be doing a cruise on Saturday after the show ,details coming soon


Yay yay


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Working on something cool for the hop also. It should be pretty cool


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

word to the mother fuckin top


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

dancingwife said:


> http://gaugemagazine.com/article/westside-lowriders-picnic-2011-1333139090/ Coverage from last year.



uffin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Working on something cool for the hop also. It should be pretty cool


Yep going to see who the kings of the midwest single double and radical


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Attn all hoppers ,single ,double ,radical ,this is your chance to be KING OF THE MIDWEST , highest car in each class wins ,,were coming up with a cool award. Like a championship belt or crown ..more details coming


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Pinky Bitches said:


> We are gona be doing a cruise on Saturday after the show ,details coming soon


Nice!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

dlinehustler said:


>


dam been along time since seen these cars and trucks lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Just some old pics from past picnic's from all diffrent years..........................


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Man while I was posting all these pics, was reminiscing about all the fun we've had over the years at the picnics. Alot of great times!!!!!


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

im with ya ted lots of fun man hope many more to come


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Good look on the pics! Can't wait till this year's!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Man I look young in those pics... LOL Back when Juandik was skinny and Big Doe still liked us.... Should be a good time...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Lol. Gona be goodtimes as usual


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

I hope to meet some of you guys and kick it this year and have sum fun, Im gonna try to bring somethin down this year, either the hearse or the impala, they both are boring lay and play, but will be fun to do sum cruisin with yall


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Sounds good ,I just made one of my 63's a lay n play ,just for cruising lol


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

WSL63 said:


> Man I look young in those pics... LOL Back when Juandik was skinny and Big Doe still liked us.... Should be a good time...


You are looking pretty old nowadays. Lol. I don't have the grey its just falling out instead. Lol


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

LOL...Getting Old Sucks...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

WSL63 said:


> LOL...Getting Old Sucks...


Yeah we better get to work on these cars before they put us in the old folks home. LoL


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

regallowlow187 said:


> I hope to meet some of you guys and kick it this year and have sum fun, Im gonna try to bring somethin down this year, either the hearse or the impala, they both are boring lay and play, but will be fun to do sum cruisin with yall


uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

WSL63 said:


> LOL...Getting Old Sucks...


x35


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

[h=2]







Westside Lowriders 2012 Picnic July 21[/h]July 21st

New location...
FOP Lodge in Joyce Park
180 Joe Nuxhall Way
Hamilton, Ohio 45014
Admission $5 a car

Picnic time 10am-6pm
Complementary food and drink from 11:30am-3:00pm or untill supplies last.
Car hop @3pm
Music by dj red
Hydraulic pumps and wheel raffle wheels donated by Hamilton Trade Center
Host hotel Courtyard by the Marriot
1 Riverfront Plaza
Rooms $99 if reserved before 6​


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

* Westside Lowriders 2012 Picnic July 21*

July 21st

New location...
FOP Lodge in Joyce Park
180 Joe Nuxhall Way
Hamilton, Ohio 45014
Admission $5 a car

Picnic time 10am-6pm
Complementary food and drink from 11:30am-3:00pm or untill supplies last.
Car hop @3pm
Music by dj red
Hydraulic pumps and wheel raffle wheels donated by Hamilton Trade Center
Host hotel Courtyard by the Marriot
1 Riverfront Plaza
Rooms $99 if reserved before 6​


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Going to be good this year !!!!!!


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

cant wait till july


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah gona be a good one


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

[h=2]







[/h]*Westside Lowriders 2012 Picnic July 21*
July 21st

New location...
FOP Lodge in Joyce Park
180 Joe Nuxhall Way
Hamilton, Ohio 45014
Admission $5 a car

Picnic time 10am-6pm
Complementary food and drink from 11:30am-3:00pm or untill supplies last.
Car hop @3pm
Music by dj red
Hydraulic pumps and wheel raffle wheels donated by Hamilton Trade Center
Host hotel Courtyard by the Marriot
1 Riverfront Plaza
Rooms $99 if reserved before 6​


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

Any reason for the date change? Isn't it usually the last weekend of July....Just curious, now that I don't have a child being born in July I think we were gonna make the trek from MN again this year :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah we moved it Alittle earlier to not have to compete with the county fair ,the jazz festival and Miami university parent day. All the last weekend in July. Hotels were always booked


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah we moved it Alittle earlier to not have to compete with the county fair ,the jazz festival and Miami university parent day. All the last weekend in July. Hotels were always booked




WELL SHIT! Can't miss U of M parent day. WTF were you thinking all these years. I'm excited I need another T-shirt, and I miss paying tolls for 14 hours.... hope we can make it :thumbsup:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Is the cruise still on, if so, any details?


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

LowIndyd said:


> Is the cruise still on, if so, any details?


 Sheeeiiiittt you can round up plenty to cruise...:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah there will be. CRuise Friday night and Saturday after the picnic ,Il have more info after our next meeting


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah there will be. CRuise Friday night and Saturday after the picnic ,Il have more info after our next meeting


:run: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Sweetness!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yessss


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

coming up quick


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

July 21st

New location...
FOP Lodge in Joyce Park
180 Joe Nuxhall Way
Hamilton, Ohio 45014
Admission $5 a car

Picnic time 10am-6pm
Complementary food and drink from 11:30am-3:00pm or untill supplies last.
Car hop @3pm
Music by dj red
Hydraulic pumps and wheel raffle wheels donated by Hamilton Trade Center
Host hotel Courtyard by the Marriot
1 Riverfront Plaza
Rooms $99 if reserved before 6/29​


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah there will be. CRuise Friday night and Saturday after the picnic ,Il have more info after our next meeting


Cool. Can't wait!


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Hoppers out there. Were gona make this a king of the Midwest hop. Were gona have crowns or belts for the king of each class. Street single and double ,,and radical ..so if u think u got what it takes to be the king of the Midwest prove it lol.


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

word


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

What about king of the chippers belt.lol


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

thats all me u got room on the wedge for me


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Chipper king could be arranged lol


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

cant wait


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

KandyKutty said:


> thats all me u got room on the wedge for me


You know it ....bring it over we got room for one more.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Rondik ridezzz again... Maybe he will hit his head and put some 13zzzz on all 4 corners....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Chipper king could be arranged lol


ILL TAKE THAT CROWN


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

uffin:cant wait till the show


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Need some opinions. Crowns or belts ???


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

What about diamond crystal cockrings .lol


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Matdogg 100% **** on that one...


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Hahaha!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

WSL63 said:


> Matdogg 100% **** on that one...


I will have to agree with Ryan on this one. Pics with them would be even worse. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Holy hell lol.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Holy hells ass, as the host of the hop you have to crown all the winners! :barf:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Well then were definately not doing Matts idea lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Looks like crowns this year. See how it goes ,...king of the Midwest. All u shit talkers out there claiming to be the best. Pull up or shut up. Lol. Single ,double ,radical and super chipper lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

6 of Matts batteries should be sold today. Only 14 left ..$75 each. Get them before there gone


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Pinky Bitches said:


> 6 of Matts batteries should be sold today. Only 14 left ..$75 each. Get them before there gone


Club discount?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Club discount?


How many you need ???


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT! Is the cruise gonna be just around Hamilton or gonna go to Cincy or.....?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

LowIndyd said:


> TTT! Is the cruise gonna be just around Hamilton or gonna go to Cincy or.....?


Just Hamilton area. Should be cool though


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT ... little over a month away!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yep. Getting close for sure


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yep. Getting close for sure


sup bitchs jay let me know what you came up with .......they was thinkin of puttin it on the flyer


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Oh yeah lol.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

brakes to big lol


WSL63 said:


> Rondik ridezzz again... Maybe he will hit his head and put some 13zzzz on all 4 corners....


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

KandyKutty said:


> brakes to big lol


Excuses excuses. LOL Had 13's on it when I saw it.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

King of the Midwest bitches ,let's see who it is


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

still drums back then now it has rack and pinion and 13 inch rotors shit and a narrowed rear end i think im stuck all the way around i do have the ace though its still stock just lowered i might be able to put some on there how do you think a 383 with 4.11 gears would like 13's lmao:roflmao:


yetti said:


> Excuses excuses. LOL Had 13's on it when I saw it.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

hey is there gonna be a somewhere to park under like previous years if so can i get a spot i know its not on 13s with chrome undies but hey i got music.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

matdogg said:


> Ttt[/QUOTE
> you going with us sunday matt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

KandyKutty said:


> hey is there gonna be a somewhere to park under like previous years if so can i get a spot i know its not on 13s with chrome undies but hey i got music.


Naw, no canopy.... I really sucks a reverend bought the old park. Was kind of the perfect place to have the picnic, with the covered part and no issues with drinking and what not.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

1sexytre said:


> matdogg said:
> 
> 
> > Ttt[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

matdogg said:


> 1sexytre said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know what's going on sunday
> ...


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

that really sucks no where to hide from the fn sun either


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Getting close!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yep


----------



## BOBBYCINTHED (Jun 27, 2012)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Oh oh Il be there lol


Are low low bikes welcome too? Comin from Detroit.


----------



## BOBBYCINTHED (Jun 27, 2012)

Is the picnic just for cars or are low low bikes welcome too?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Everyone is welcome ...come on down.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

hoping for some big inches this year


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Westside has that covered


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I will be in town Friday to start the partying.lol


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

KandyKutty said:


> that really sucks no where to hide from the fn sun either


Naw their is a AC inside thats nice.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

BOBBYC said:


> Are low low bikes welcome too? Comin from Detroit.


Of course brother!!!!


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

damn its getting close


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Word


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

One more week...who bringing hoppers ???? Were going to crown the highest single double radical even a crown for the super chipper.lol Come and get it!!!


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

ARe you still selling batteries Matt


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

No change of plans sorry .


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT.......


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

DAmn it Matt lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Where the hoppers at??????


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

matdogg said:


> Where the whoppers at??????


thats what im sayin lol......99 cents even lol


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Still plans for a cruise Saturday night I hope?:x:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

LowIndyd said:


> Still plans for a cruise Saturday night I hope?:x:


Yes Sir.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

187_Regal said:


> thats what im sayin lol......99 cents even lol


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

your stupied russ lol!!!!!!!


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

matdogg said:


> Yes Sir.


Right on. Can't wait!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

LowIndyd said:


> Right on. Can't wait!


Their is a cool little crusie in we are going to invade... And for those who wanna eat and drink we have a bar/grill type place that is in walking distance from the hotel to eat and drink. We got ya covered whateva you wanna do after the picnic we got ya!


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

Probably roll in Friday nite fellas need so hotel info please


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.ryanstavern.com/

This is the bar & grill we have reservered for the night we actually have the upstairs all to ourselfs.. They have pretty good food too...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

here you go Toyo, need anything else holla. 

513- 896-6200
Courtyard by the Marriot
1 Riverfront Plaza


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Bro:thumbsup:See you this weekend n tell Pinky have the cold ones ready lol


dlinehustler said:


> here you go Toyo, need anything else holla.
> 
> 513- 896-6200
> Courtyard by the Marriot
> 1 Riverfront Plaza


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

And a few bottles uffin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Wakenation is directly across from the picnic. Something cool to do if your in to breaking your neck lol!!! 

http://wakenationcincinnati.com/

This park has a skate park. So if the kids are in to skating, have them bring thier boards out too!!! Just make sure they dont break they neck lol!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ha ha. Well have plenty toyo ,see u Friday homie


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Louisville KY will be in the house! Coming to show support and return the favor!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Sweet ,,looking forward to see everyone


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Everything is coming together, got the most of the food & drinks together last night. Picnic shirts are going to be ready by Friday. Pink got the hop ready. We ready!!!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

we be in town thursday around 5 going to the track who alls going from westside


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Chad said you was racing the Hybusa?!?!?! is this true kodiak john lol!!


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

Jus no apple pie like Lima,Oh:roflmao:


Pinky Bitches said:


> Ha ha. Well have plenty toyo ,see u Friday homie


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

95 SS Swangin said:


> we be in town thursday around 5 going to the track who alls going from westside


 depends on the rum intake lol


----------



## smokinsrt (Jan 27, 2012)

dlinehustler said:


> Their is a cool little crusie in we are going to invade... And for those who wanna eat and drink we have a bar/grill type place that is in walking distance from the hotel to eat and drink. We got ya covered whateva you wanna do after the picnic we got ya!


The cruise in out front of Cobblestone Friday night?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

95 SS Swangin said:


> we be in town thursday around 5 going to the track who alls going from westside


Probably me chad Rick maybe Ted.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

95 SS Swangin said:


> depends on the rum intake lol


Il run it for u. Lol.


----------



## ROLLIN 3 (Mar 7, 2004)

95 SS Swangin said:


> depends on the rum intake lol


what you runnin? and what time does that start?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

smokinsrt said:


> The cruise in out front of Cobblestone Friday night?


We could, got a few last min shit we HAVE to get done on friday night. All depends if we are on Westside time. :nicoderm:

Thinks he was talking more about Saturday night after teh Pacnak smell me playa..........


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Probably me chad Rick maybe Ted.


Word shun... But it post to rain reeeeal bad all night so dont know how much racing is going to happen......................................


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Il run it for u. Lol.


Whatevea, your ass would get thrown off before you hit the 1/8 mile broseph.....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

ROLLIN 3 said:


> what you runnin? and what time does that start?


Street bike. Think like 5, but we get thier when we get thier...... Next year i will have a car to race :shh:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

dlinehustler said:


> Whatevea, your ass would get thrown off before you hit the 1/8 mile broseph.....


i aint running that bike i will be there rain or not


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

We cruising. Friday night if it doesn't rain and Saturday night for sure


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

We getting drunk Friday and Saturday rain or shine.lol


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Anyone gonna be drankin at the show????


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

regallowlow187 said:


> Anyone gonna be drankin at the show????




hmmm no :yes:


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Got caddy loaded n the trailer ready to roll out!


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm loaded and ready .


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

NO-WAY said:


> Got caddy loaded n the trailer ready to roll out!


:thumbsup:


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Can't wait till tomorrow


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

Where erry body at


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

No need for loading ... just gonna get in my car and drive just like any other day! Can't wait though!


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

95 SS Swangin said:


> Where erry body at


I will be there when I get of work ..i will hit you up when I get down there


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

95 SS Swangin said:


> Where erry body at


Going to be loading up 2 cars here in a little bit!


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

63hardtoprider said:


> Going to be loading up 2 cars here in a little bit!


Sweetness...see you tomorrow .


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

Im loaded bout to bounce my happy ass all the way to Ohio


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

low4life.toyo said:


> Im loaded bout to bounce my happy ass all the way to Ohio


Have a safe trip homie see you tonight.


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

LowIndyd said:


> No need for loading ... just gonna get in my car and drive just like any other day! Can't wait though![/QUOTE
> U be loading if u had my fuel bill


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

NO-WAY said:


> LowIndyd said:
> 
> 
> > No need for loading ... just gonna get in my car and drive just like any other day! Can't wait though![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

ill be there


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

63hardtoprider said:


>


HEll of a tow pig dam nice


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy its time


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Cars are already showing up. going to be a good time. the weather is nice so if your in the area you should stop by


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Gonna be the first to thank the guys and gals of Westside Lowriders C.C. for putting on this event and let them know to keep up the good work. Fun times for sure, and we will be back in the coming years. Great location this year also.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Wish I could have made the trip. But we're winding up our family vacation from Florida. I'm sure it was a great time like always


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

I did my best to hold it down for Indy! Lol. But definitely enjoyed as usual! Thanks to Westside for throwing another great picnic!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

LowIndyd said:


> I did my best to hold it down for Indy! Lol. But definitely enjoyed as usual! Thanks to Westside for throwing another great picnic!


. Thank you for your support...Nice meeting you and will call you soon...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Had a great time like always. It was good seeing all you fockers again.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

WSL63 said:


> . Thank you for your support...Nice meeting you and will call you soon...


Right on. Good to meet you as well.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks everyone for showing us support. We had great time as usual.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Sweet


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Thank you everyone who came out and supported, hopefully everyone had a great time. Hopefully everyone liked the new venue, hopefully we have found a new home for a while. Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

yetti said:


> Had a great time like always. It was good seeing all you fockers again.


Glad I got to bullshit with you and Justin! See you guys soon!


----------



## smokinsrt (Jan 27, 2012)

dlinehustler said:


> Thank you everyone who came out and supported, hopefully everyone had a great time. Hopefully everyone liked the new venue, hopefully we have found a new home for a while. Thanks again everyone!!!


I just don't know about a new home for the after party, I think the owner was about to have a stroke.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

He made good money ,he's fine lol


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Yeah I talked to him a few times while we were their and said, please call ASAP to reserve for next year, so yeah hes fine we paid strait cash homie. But he did ask do you normally have a regular DJ or do you always have LIVE RAPPING :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Dont think our ex-mayor was ready for all that lol!!!!


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

was nice finally gettin to meet some of you and had a good time, wish we coulda stuck around and kicked it at the after party, but we'll be there next year and maybe get some cars from cleveland to show....... :happysad:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks for making it down dude!


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

thank you everyone i wish we could do it every weekend hope everyone made it home safe 
the cruise afterwards was cool shit the setting being downtown was nice i think that a cruise will be on the agenda every year most of all it was great meeting everyone


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Want to thank Westside For a grate time. And c/p for the tires we had few flats on way to show. He hooked us up so we have spares for the ride home. We had a blast!!!! And will be back!!!!


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

Great picnic great food great place doesnt get any better  Thanks WESTSIDE 4 everything and look forward to next year already:h5:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Glad everone had a good time ,were a small club ,but we do our best to make sure everyone enjoys themselves


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Had a great time! Sun ,food, and cars. What more do i need? other than women


just wish i would of brought swin trunks, to get on the waterboard zipline across the street!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

BRAVO said:


> Had a great time! Sun ,food, and cars. What more do i need? other than women
> 
> 
> just wish i would of brought swin trunks, to get on the waterboard zipline across the street!


you aint lyin......i saw that stuff and was like hell yeah.....cept then i remembered that i was fat and that it wasnt very likely that it would be very fun if someone videoed that lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Were gona hit that wake nation up soon. Looks fun as hell


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

BRAVO said:


> Had a great time! Sun ,food, and cars. What more do i need? other than women
> 
> 
> just wish i would of brought swin trunks, to get on the waterboard zipline across the street!


I wanted to see your drop, did you bring it??? I may be in fort wayne soon picking up parts. May have to stop by and try to buy it off you if you still have it


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Were gona hit that wake nation up soon. Looks fun as hell


As soon as all my hospital bills are paid up im down lol!!!


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

anymore pics


----------



## mrhardline (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks to all the people and all the clubs that came out to support us:thumbsup:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

Wish I was there!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah so do we homie


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

it was fun as hell like always glad to see everybody who made it out cant wait untill next year. for those who didnt make it please come check it out you will have a blast good eats and good times :thumbsup:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Pinky here is the info for BOB's show.

**BOBofit update***
Ok folks, we have confirmed a location it is: City Road Chapel United Methodist Church 13900 Dixie Hwy Louisville KY 40272. It was donated to us & seems perfect for what we need- 2.5 acres of land- large pavement area for hop, covered concession area with stage for band/dj, vendor area, spectator parking in front of church (separate from show cars) area for bouncy/air balloon, indoor restrooms & recreation area with banquet tables for auction!! Show hours 11am-5pm, Registeration/Donation beginning @ 10am, Auction from 1-3, Hop @ 3 and Awards @ 4. The After party will be at the Louisville Pizza Pub 2500 Crittenden Dr Louisville Ky 40217 beginning at 8pm til ?? After party compliments of DJ Trouble. 

I will post a flyer as soon as its completed THANKS


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Looked liek fun. Is that show in louisville? Date?


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes the Date is 8/25


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

dlinehustler said:


> I wanted to see your drop, did you bring it??? I may be in fort wayne soon picking up parts. May have to stop by and try to buy it off you if you still have it


I sold the 7, the 68 was/still in the alinment shop .. It is a work in progress mane. lol, check me out when ur in town


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

We had a great time like always,great location and great people!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

ttt looking for pics


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Pinky here is the info for BOB's show.
> 
> **BOBofit update***
> Ok folks, we have confirmed a location it is: City Road Chapel United Methodist Church 13900 Dixie Hwy Louisville KY 40272. It was donated to us & seems perfect for what we need- 2.5 acres of land- large pavement area for hop, covered concession area with stage for band/dj, vendor area, spectator parking in front of church (separate from show cars) area for bouncy/air balloon, indoor restrooms & recreation area with banquet tables for auction!! Show hours 11am-5pm, Registeration/Donation beginning @ 10am, Auction from 1-3, Hop @ 3 and Awards @ 4. The After party will be at the Louisville Pizza Pub 2500 Crittenden Dr Louisville Ky 40217 beginning at 8pm til ?? After party compliments of DJ Trouble.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------

